# curriculum formativo e professionale



## La Marchesa

Ciao a tutti, 
come tradurreste cv formativo e professionale? 
Curriculum formativ/de formation et professionnel? 
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Nunou

Sarà per via dell'ora tarda...ma non capisco bene cosa intendi dire, parli delle sezioni di uno stesso CV?
Se questo è il caso direi semplicemente  Formation  -  Expérience professionnelle 
Se invece parli (di un unico) del CV, credo sia superfluo specificare, di solito comprende entrambe le cose.
Aspetta anche altri suggerimenti. 
Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> Sarà per via dell'ora tarda...ma non capisco bene cosa intendi dire, parli delle sezioni di uno stesso CV?
> Se questo è il caso direi semplicemente  *Formation  -  Expérience professionnelle *
> Se invece parli (di un unico) del CV, credo sia superfluo specificare, di solito comprende entrambe le cose.
> Aspetta anche altri suggerimenti.
> Ciao.


Ciao Marchesa,
Accordo totale con quanto detto da Nunou .


----------



## La Marchesa

Ciao Nunou e Matou, 
per formativo s'intende il percorso di studi fatti, per questo motivo ho pensato di tradurlo con formativ. Oppure andava tradotto con éducatif? 
Ditemi se sbaglio
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

In tal caso, non si usano gli aggettivi "formatif" o "éducatif". Devi rendere "cv formativo/professionale" con la semplice espressione fornita da Nunou: *"**Formation - Expérience professionnelle"*. CV è dunque sottinteso.
Okay?


----------



## La Marchesa

matoupaschat said:


> In tal caso, non si usano gli aggettivi "formatif" o "éducatif". Devi rendere "cv formativo/professionale" con la semplice espressione fornita da Nunou: *"**Formation - Expérience professionnelle"*. CV è dunque sottinteso.
> Okay?



Okay. Grazie Matou


----------

